# Mt. SAC Paramedic Program



## code3allday (Jan 22, 2011)

Hows it going everyone? I am currently registered to start at the spring semester paramedic program at Mt. SAC and I was just wanting to see if anyone had any suggestions for what I should expect and maybe do to prepare for the course. Any info would help. Thanks.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 7, 2011)

*Mt.SAC prep*

The best way to prep is to:

Make sure you know your EMT knowledge - get one of those National Registry prep books and test yourself; bet you'll be surprised how much you've forgotten. KNOW basic EMT and Med. Terminology

Next know how to do basic math and basic drug calculations - by hand!! Go to their website for suggested study material.

Don't go in without preparation - the Pre-Course as about assessing your knowledge and refreshing...NOT re-teaching. If you really want this goal, STUDY well ahead of time!

Hope that helps ~


----------

